# New Complex Chronic Care Coordination Services



## lorig (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone know if Medicare is paying for new codes 99487, 99488, 99489?  These are coodination of care services for complex chronic patients?  I didn't see these codes listed on the 2013 fee schedule.  Can anyone direct me to where I may find an answer to this?
Thank you.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 4, 2013)

They are not, and physicians are unhappy.  In a December 3, 2012 letter to Marilyn B Tavenner, The The AAFP, AAHCP, AAN, AAP and 10 other professional medical associations praised CMS for covering TCM, however indicated that they would work with CMS to establish separate payment for the CCCC codes in FY2014.  

Stay tuned.


----------

